# Ariens with Briggs 342 cc



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. I just see that briggs and straton has discontuned the 1650 342cc series of motor.
My ariens had this engine.

Did i need to worries about spare part for this engine ?
Did the compagny will produce part for this engine lonf time even though it's stop maid this engine? ( enigne was made in usa and now engine are made in china).

I thinking of buying spare part like carburator for assurence.

thanks for your opinion.

Peter


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

po_the_drum said:


> Hi everyone. I just see that briggs and straton has discontuned the 1650 342cc series of motor.
> My ariens had this engine.
> 
> Did i need to worries about spare part for this engine ?
> ...



Peter :white^_^arial^_^0^_

That is interesting news, I know that Toro is still using that motor in there HD 1128. Briggs is a company that we can anticipate will be around for a long time. I understand your concerns but personally I would feel no need to start buying replacement parts. I am not a corporate or patent attorney who would know the specific laws on this, but I do believe they are obligated to provide parts for at least seven years or so. However if for any reason they did not supply parts I am confident there would be plenty of quality aftermarket options.

There are people on this form that rebuild 50-year-old machines and managed to secure engine parts. I would also suggest that you go to the Briggs website get their phone number if you do not already have it and give them a call just to see their stance on this.

All the best.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is the engine that I used for my repower, but the 15.5 GT model. I always wondered what the difference was between the two. I hope that we will not need any replacement parts any time in the near future. All I can say is that this engine made my 1971 machine a totally new beast! :blowerhug:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*







there will be enough parts to go around. for a long time to come. that's 4 sure. you betcha.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

You only need to worry about it being a Briggs, not about part availability. Parts should be available for a decade.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Pete, welcome aboard!


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Toro still use it but probably the end of a lots. No more 342cc engine on briggs website.
By the way, in this model part list, 2 choices for carburator. What is a nikki carb??


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

uberT said:


> Pete, welcome aboard!


Thank you


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nikki is a manufacturer of carburetors. I have a string trimmer with a Nikki carb. Also- I would not be surprised if there are a number of portable generators, wood chippers, and what not that will have that same engine. The B&S snow series 1450 for example, is used on chippers and I even saw one used for a portable generator.


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok, how identy the nikki carburator. Is briggs 1650 series 342cc had a nikki carb on it?
Thanks


----------

